# Some Macro's



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Critique welcomed, as I want to take better amateur photos. My camera isn't professional though. Its an "Olympus Fe-115"

Closeup of a "Rex Begonia" flower.









A trapdoor snail. Its in my paludarium. I don't mind the snail, it's one of the few things my fire bellied toads won't try and eat


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

Those are some pretty nice shots. Did you use the manual focus?


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks!  unfortunatly the fe-115 doesn't have a manual focus.  It would be very nice. But I can't spend that much on a camera.


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

That's even more impressive that the camera was able to pick out that kind of detail on it's own. Someday my macro shots will be that good.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks again 

Lol, but I didn't show you the other 50 shots it took to get those. :-\" Another thing is due to the size limits on both photobucket and APC, the true detail is lost. The flower picture is more beautifull in full 2322x1667 resolution.


----------

